# Fluorescein eye stain - One of the PA's in our organization



## kwhite2008 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello there, 

One of the PA's in our organization is questioning if she can bill for doing a fluorescein eye stain on a patient. I have looked in the HCPC/CPT books and I cannot find a code for this test/exam. I have consulted with a fellow coder who thinks if the stain is done under a slit lamp we can charge for the stain but if it is not done under a slit lamp then we cannot but the issue is we cannot even find a code with the stain beind done under a slit lamp. Can anyone advise me of a code to use?

Thanks!

Kim, CPC


----------



## dkeown (Oct 27, 2011)

Unless your PA is performing fluorescein angioscopy (92230) or angiography (92235) then the fluorescein staining falls into the Comprehensive Ophthalmological service (92004 - 92014).

David Keown, CPC, OCS


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 3, 2011)

According to CPT Assistant, May 2008, fluorescein eye stain is included in the E/M.


----------

